# Help - I need some advice from equipment operators.



## ann2255417 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello, 
I just joined this site and it is for one reason only. I would like to ask equipment operators how they got their first job as an operator. My boyfriend has dreamed of running equipment (all kinds) his whole life - and now that he's finally finished college (just to satisfy his mother who paid for it) and has gone to heavy equipment operator school - he can't get even get an interview. He has been looking for over a year now and every company he calls say they need at least 3-5 years experience. Unfortunately he can't start as a laborer because he has Sever's Disease in his feet, not serious, but can't stand for long periods of time. How can he get his foot in the door to becoming an operator? We don't care about salary or anything like that - he'd almost be willing to work for free at this point!!! Help!!


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Where are you from? around here all of the good paying jobs are union, you can start there, I'm a teamster for 21 years now, all of the operators here work out of a union hall, everyone else is on there own and work for private contractors, who pay alot less and don't offer the same benefits. 

I have to say it's true, it's who you know, will help alot in this business.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

So Ann what did your boyfriend learn in machine operators school? What did he excel in? Unfortunately in this business you really start at the bottom and work your way up. It's hard to think of anyone gaining that much experience going to school for this type of work without having hands on experience.


----------



## ann2255417 (Feb 7, 2006)

We live in Reading, PA, which is about 1 hour out of Philadelphia. He has contacted the Union there and they told him he needed a sponser, which he doesn't have. He learned the basics of running and maintaining the equipment in the school he went to. He did very well. He is very meticulous about doing everything right and he tries to learn as much as possible. (He reads the operator manuals for the equipment in his spare time. He finds them exciting.) He has learned a lot about all aspects of construction/extraction/sitework from researching on his own. Its hard to put that on a resume though.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

ann2255417 said:


> He is very meticulous about doing everything right and he tries to learn as much as possible. (He reads the operator manuals for the equipment in his spare time. He finds them exciting.)


 How boring, :no: You poor girl! :laughing: Maybe this guy Rino can shed some light for you , He's from Pa.:w00t:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

ann2255417 said:


> ... he can't get even get an interview. He has been looking for over a year now and every company he calls say they need at least 3-5 years experience.


He needs to move away to a location where there is a demand. The higher the demand, the less importance will be placed on experience. School or not, your boy friend just barely knows a little more than nothing at this point.



ann2255417 said:


> We don't care about salary or anything like that - he'd almost be willing to work for free at this point!!! Help!!


Listen, as sweet as that sounds it does not help (and may even hurt) the likelihood of him getting hired. Whatever else he does, your boyfriend should NOT go around telling prospective employers that he doesn't care about how much he gets paid. I for one would not hire anyone who told me that.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Where did your boyfriend go to school at ???

I have a friend that went to Penn Tech for operators school and he got a job with a company that is in your area. Here is there website......

http://www.schlouch.com/servCore.cfm

One of the biggest companies in our are that you car work for is H & K. I have a couple buddies that work for them and they like it there.......try them.

http://www.hkgroup.com/ 

Honestly, most companies will start you out as a labober. I don't think too many foremans will throw somebody in a machine with just a degree. With all of the variables with men around, deep trenches, overhead wires, etc... it is very dangerous work.


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello Ann, I am from lancaster county, there is a large company called daisy construction that has had an ad for operators in the lancaster paper for the last couple weeks,,,I think most of their work is in northern maryland, from reading it's about a 2 hour drive,,,it may be worth a shot,,if you need help in contacting them,,I could get their number and adderess for you...


----------



## ann2255417 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. No, he would never tell an employer he would work for free - I was saying there here just to show how frustrated he really is. We know of both Schlouch and H&K group. Both want experience. We understand that nobody is going to let him just hop on expensive equipment and drive off - that's why I was asking how those who are now equipment operators now got their first jobs. How did you get the experience that is needed? Did everyone start out as laborers or are there other options?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Doing spec. building through the 80's and early to mid 90's I just started buying my own equipment, then I was fortunate enough to hire a semi retired operator (40) yrs. experience this guy was like the Michael Angelo of excavation. I really learned alot from him while he was making money for me ( real cheap education):thumbup:


----------



## jls (Feb 9, 2006)

My Dad bought his own equipment and just spent time practicing but he operated a backhoe for a friend of his for about 3 years before hand so he had a good idea of what he was doing. I am learning a lot from my father and he said if i ever need a recomendation for my experience he would give one for me, guess i am just one of the lucky ones. lol The best he can do is keep looking his break will come everyone's does. good luck

Be Safe
Josh


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

ann2255417 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. No, he would never tell an employer he would work for free - I was saying there here just to show how frustrated he really is. We know of both Schlouch and H&K group. Both want experience. We understand that nobody is going to let him just hop on expensive equipment and drive off - that's why I was asking how those who are now equipment operators now got their first jobs. How did you get the experience that is needed? Did everyone start out as laborers or are there other options?



Yeah, my buddy that works for Scholuch went to Penn Tech for 2 yrs for operator school and he started out laboring for a year then they threw him in a excavator on a pipe crew.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ann2255417 said:


> We live in Reading, PA,...


Ann, I'm in your area, in Cumberland County. John Gleim excavating (Carlisle) is in such need of operators, that they've started their own school. It sure would be worth looking into. 

Don't worry too much about what experience an employer ever says they need or want. Show up and shake some hands anyhow, would be my advice. 

Here's John's website:
http://www.worldatmydoor.com/siteHome.asp?SITE_ID=4168

The other one I know about is in Dauphin County, with Hempt Brothers, Inc.. They do a lot of highway work. They don't have a website, but I assure you that they are huge.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd listen to the other guys but I got my 'heavy equipment' operators license through a local municipality. This was also 30 yrs. ago +/-. It may still be something to look into, get paid to learn without obligations.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> I'd listen to the other guys but I got my 'heavy equipment' operators license through a local municipality. This was also 30 yrs. ago +/-. It may still be something to look into, get paid to learn without obligations.


Go back and read the first post, she says her boyfriend has Sever's Disease and can't stand for long periods. This is like beating a dead horse, IMO unless you go out and buy your own equipment it's unlikely an employer is going to put you on a machine with no experience. You have to pay your dues, which means you'll probably have to start as a laborer and prove to them you can do the work. Un less you get a Union job and do nothing but operate machines, Physical work comes with the territory of operating equipment.
Don't know what they teach you at the operator's school he went to, but what you need is lots of hands on experience. Might be time to focus in other directions. Unless he can go on an interview and tell the prospective employer " Hey I have no experience but I'm a natural I can run anything I graduated from machine operators school " , then when he says let's see what you can do, be able to back it up or else he'll be down the road.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have to laugh at some of these kids that come out of operators school and think they know everything. My one buddy that went to school for a 2 year program came out and got a job offer for $15/hr. He turned it down b/c he thought that he was worth more than that. I'm like, you have no experience and automatically you want to be paid top dollar.


----------



## ContractorSon (Feb 4, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Ann, I'm in your area, in Cumberland County. John Gleim excavating (Carlisle) is in such need of operators, that they've started their own school. It sure would be worth looking into.
> 
> Don't worry too much about what experience an employer ever says they need or want. Show up and shake some hands anyhow, would be my advice.
> 
> ...


Good Trout fishing there...

and Watercress!


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Ann, I was born into this business and have worked for and with many owners and equipment operators. We have had dozens of operators apply for work at our company with none to many years experience. Reading your posts I would say that your boyfriend should get a job, any job and be 15 minutes early, work hard and leave 15 minutes late. A very good work reference is important. He should be aware of his appearance when he go's on interviews. Always apply in person, shake hands firmly and look the person in the eye. Speak up. Admit a love of the work he's applying for. 

While he's looking for a job he should learn all he can. Computer skills are becoming important. There are classes given on many construction safety issues. Learn plan reading, site layout and laser and instrument use, many equipment supply companies put on these classes. If his physical problem worsens knowing these things could be another avenue to stay in the business. 

When the weather is better if there is a jobsite nearby go by an hour before quiting time and watch. When the operators stop start a conversation. Ask if he needs help cleaning tracks or greasing his machine tell him about your love of equipment. You should look for a site that the equipment and trucks look like the people care. This would go for a contractors equipment yard to stop in strike up a conversation offer to help.

I could go on but this being my first post I'll keep it short.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> I could go on but this being my first post I'll keep it short.


 Hey Denick,
How you doing, can't wait to see a long post.:jester: :laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi JMIC,

Getting new people into the construction industry who care is an issue with me. 

Nice to see the CT presence on this site.


----------

